# au-delà / par-delà



## Little Chandler

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la différence entre les locutions _au-delà_ et _par-delà_ ? Est-ce qu'il y a des cas où ils sont interchangeables et d'autres où ils ne le sont pas?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais que _au-delà_ est le plus fréquent alors que _par-delà_ fait quelque peu littéraire ou poétique…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Y voyant une nuance entre ce qui est accessible et ce qui ne l'est pas, je cherche dans ma doc une argumentation et m'aperçois que, pour Robert, _par-delà_ est une préposition (=> _par-delà *les* mers_), alors que _au-delà_ est un adverbe (=> _au-delà *des* mers_) ; mais de nuance sémantique, point.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Y voyant une nuance entre ce qui est accessible et ce qui ne l'est pas, je cherche dans ma doc une argumentation et m'aperçois que, pour Robert, _par-delà_ est une préposition (=> _par-delà *les* mers_), alors que _au-delà_ est un adverbe (=> _au-delà *des* mers_) ; mais de nuance sémantique, point.


Finement observé !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Par-delà les océans, les monts, les frontières, ok. Mais « par-delà » est-il toujours interchangeable avec « au-delà » ? Diriez-vous « par-delà » pour un concept par exemple ?


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Par-delà les océans, les monts, les frontières, ok. Mais « par-delà » est-il toujours interchangeable avec « au-delà » ? Diriez-vous « par-delà » pour un concept par exemple ?


Qu'entends-tu par *concept* exactement ? As-tu un exemple avec _au-delà_ ? Quoi qu'il en soit, on peut par exemple dire : _par delà le bien et le mal…_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> Qu'entends-tu par *concept* exactement ? As-tu un exemple avec _au-delà_ ? Quoi qu'il en soit, on peut par exemple dire : _par delà le bien et le mal…_


Ah voilà, ça marche. 
Par concept, je voulais dire plus abstrait que les « choses » citées précédemment.
Je pensais à « au-delà de ce raisonnement... » par exemple, où je ne me voyais pas dire « par-delà » à la place. Mais ce n'est que moi alors.


----------



## Nicomon

Également lu dans le Petit Robert 2007...

II. adv. de lieu (dans des locutions)
COUR. loc. adv. Au delà = plus loin
loc. adv. Par delà  = de l'autre côté

Certains croient aussi en un au-delà, par-delà la vie/la mort.


----------



## itka

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> ... et m'aperçois que, pour Robert, _par-delà_ est une préposition (=> _par-delà *les* mers_), alors que _au-delà_ est un adverbe (=> _au-delà *des* mers_) ; mais de nuance sémantique, point.



Je ne vois pas bien la différence de nature entre les deux... Es-tu sûr de cela ?  Il semble que le Robert de Nicomon ne soit pas d'accord 


> COUR. loc. adv. Au delà = plus loin
> loc. adv. Par delà  = de l'autre côté


----------



## geostan

Il est vrai que peu de dictionnaires semblent vouloir établir une distinction entre les deux expressions. Mais voici ce qu'en dit le CEC Intermédiaire (dictionnaire publié au Canada).

par-delà : de l'autre côté de, plus loin que. Ex. Il habite par-delà la montagne.

au-delà de : en passant par-dessus, en dépassant.  Ex. Les oiseaux s'envolèrent au-delà des mers.

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Il est vrai que peu de dictionnaires semblent vouloir établir une distinction entre les deux expressions. Mais voici ce qu'en dit le CEC Intermédiaire (dictionnaire publié au Canada).
> 
> par-delà : de l'autre côté de, plus loin que. Ex. Il habite par-delà la montagne.
> 
> au-delà de : en passant par-dessus, en dépassant.  Ex. Les oiseaux s'envolèrent au-delà des mers.
> 
> Cheers!


Je n'y vois pas non plus une quelconque différence de sens…
_
Il habite au-delà de la montagne. = __ Il habite par-delà la montagne._
_ Les oiseaux migrateurs volent au-delà des mers. =__ Les oiseaux __migrateurs __volent par-delà les mers._


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'y vois pas non plus une quelconque différence de sens…



...à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un contraste entre position relativement statique et passage vers.  En tout cas, je ne fais que citer le dictionnaire. _Par-del_à n'est pas une expression que j'ai l'habitude d'employer.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> _Par-del_à n'est pas une expression que j'ai l'habitude d'employer.


Voir mon message initial (#2)…


----------



## Francois114

Maître Capello said:


> Voir mon message initial (#2)…


Littéraire et poétique, en effet. Mais une différence de style peut sans doute aussi être une différence de sens, même si elle est plus difficile à décrire. Voici comment je le comprends cette différence "insaisissable" (sachant qu'on est là sur le terrain mouvant de l'interprétation) : *par-delà* implique un _obstacle_, une _impossibilité_, et donc une _transgression, _alors qu'*au-delà de* est simplement une indication spatiale.
- Au delà des montagnes = derrière les montagnes
- Par delà les montagnes = là où il est si difficile d'aller, "au prix de franchir les montagnes"
Deux autres exemples : Le titre français du "Jenseits von Gut und Böse" de Nietzsche est "Par delà  le Bien et le Mal" alors qu'on aurait bien pu traduire _jenseits_ par _au-delà. _C'est bien à mon sens pour marquer ce franchissement de frontière interdite.
De même "communiquer avec quelqu'un _par delà la mort_" (entendu dans l'interview d'une anthropologue, aujourd'hui - et c'est ce qui m'a donné le déclic !) est plus évocateur et peut-être plus clair que "_au-delà de la mort_".
François


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'aime bien ton interprétation François !  
Encore une fois, la traduction (avec l'exemple de Nietzsche) vient à la rescousse pour mieux comprendre les subtilités de notre langue !


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'aime bien ton interprétation François !
> Encore une fois, la traduction (avec l'exemple de Nietzsche) vient à la rescousse pour mieux comprendre les subtilités de notre langue !


Autant pour moi. 

Cependant, je suis bien d'avis que c'est une *nuance*…


----------



## Nicomon

Francois114 said:


> De même "communiquer avec quelqu'un _par delà la mort_" (entendu dans l'interview d'une anthropologue, aujourd'hui - et c'est ce qui m'a donné le déclic !) est plus évocateur et peut-être plus clair que "_au-delà de la mort_".


 
J'aime beaucoup aussi ton interprétation François. 
Et je suis ravie d'avoir vu juste en écrivant le post #8...


----------



## starlion

Maître Capello said:


> Autant pour moi.



*Au temps* pour moi ( graphie recommandée par l’Académie française).

http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/autant_pour_moi


----------



## Artisan*

geostan said:


> Il est vrai que peu de dictionnaires semblent vouloir établir une distinction entre les deux expressions. Mais voici ce qu'en dit le CEC Intermédiaire (dictionnaire publié au Canada).
> 
> par-delà : de l'autre côté de, plus loin que. Ex. Il habite par-delà la mont ie.
> 
> au-delà de : en passant par-dessus, en dépassant.  Ex. Les oiseaux s'envolèrent au-delà des mers.
> 
> Cheers!


If you are Canadian, then you obviously understand English.  The difference between these two words - and this is reflected in the various usages proposed above and below your comment - stems from its denotation which you have not fully clarified.  As opposed to "au-delà" which means simply "beyond", "par-delà" means "through and beyond".  In the example you use above, you would have to ascend the mountain before travelling beyond it.  The title of a great Sufi's work, "Par-delà le miroir" par Ibn'Arabi, refers to passing spiritually through and beyond the mirror of God, to attain God Himself.  In the example above of "par-delà de la mort", one is referring to passing through and going beyond death, and not simply to some existential state other than death.  What is implied in "par-delà" holds both "through" and "beyond" in proper tension, and cannot be reduced to just "beyond".


----------

